# Look what I did today (dialup guys beware!)



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Several years ago I found a guy selling a small rotary hoe for $5. I looked it over and of course brought it home. I figured if I couldn't do anything with it I could get more than $5 from the scrap guy. 

I wanted my own spike areator but cringed when I saw the prices at the big box stores and thought the quality of these items was lousy too. 

The full sized rotary hoe was about 7 - 8 ft wide and though I used it that way for several years it was too big to get into many places in my yard. Finally the other day I started working on cutting it in two. 

this is a pic of one half of it after I cut it apart http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/spiketrailerbefore.jpg 

I then had to fab up some kind of hitch. While seperating it I had to cut off some of these large eye hooks so I welded one onto a half inch bolt head and attached it to the front 

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/spiketrailerhook.jpg 

Then I took a piece of 1/2 inch rod and bent it 90 degrees. This pic shows the before and after.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/spiketrailerhook2.jpg 

Then I welded the bent rod to a piece of angle iron and notched to other end of the angle iron to allow it to attach to the tractor hitch. Drilled a few holes and she was done!



http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/spiketrailerhitchandtractor.jpg 

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/spiketrailerhitchandhook.jpg 

With the two rows of wheels it works great and now that its smaller it is alot easier to manuverable. I may weld the hitch solid to the front so it will pivot easier but I am concerned about tearing up the grass if I turn too sharp. This last picture is of my "new" spike areator with weights.


http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/chrpmaster/spiketrailer.jpg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice job! :thumbsup: Looks like it will make a good aerator and even be good for food plots as well.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Randy

I was using it this afternoon and on occasion ran it over some shortened tree stump or other obstical. It just bounced right over anything in its path and nothing seemed to bother it. A couple times a stick got caught in it and it eventually it just broke them and continued on. Needless to say I don't think I will have to baby it much.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I just got done talking to my neighbor and he saw the aerator parked out front. After we talked for a while he seemed real interested in it. I told him I had the other half over there and he asked what I'd take for it. I told him $50 and he quickly pulled out his wallet and gave me the cash!! Not bad for something I paid $5 for and I still have one too. 

He stopped over later with his 4 wheeler and towed it home. I think he was afraid I'd change my mind. :money:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Andy, as I said on a thread awhile ago they are worth their weight in gold !! I never even made a 3 point hook up for mine rather I just drag it around with a chain!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

SOLD!!!!!  Sounds like a good deal was made by both of you! Wish you were near me. I could use a rig like that for my hunt leases to make food plots.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Randy and Dean 

thanks for the kind resonses. I only wish all my ideas worked out as well as this one. Randy I think these old peices of equipment are around all over. I happened to see this one in a free ad paper for my area. I know I always enjoy looking at one and trying to figure out how to make these bigger pieces of equipment work around my place. My brother and I just about bought a small field sprayer to do our yards with. The guy only wanted $25 for it but then he changed his mind and didn't want to include the pump. Given what they charge for the yard sized ones at the big box stores I have always felt these small ag implements were a much better deal.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Great job on the "areator"! I've been trying to reply to this post with a photo of one I built last year, but it won't let me!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

MAYBE!


----------

